# Finding crappie



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Does anyone have any tips for locating crappie this time of year? I've been fishing a lake for about a week and. Half and can't seem to locate the crappie. I'm hammering nice gills but no slabs. I know this lake had an abundant population of bi crappie but I just can't seem to find them. I'm going to scout a little more tomorrow. This lake is relatively shallow averaging 12 ft w a few spots over 20. No weeds and not whole lot of structure that I know of this time of year since it is a draw down lake. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

fish at night


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Do you have a map of it? How big is the lake?? How thick is the ice??( oxygen ) water clarity?? What depth are you catching the gills?? ( may need to fish higher in the water column


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm speculating we're in a transitional period moving from early ice fishing conditions to mid season., weeds dieing out, lower oxygen levels & early forage foods reduced. Consequently, those fish may be on the move from shallow areas to deeper, suspended areas resulting in their feeding habits changing too. 

Adjust your fishing techniques accordingly.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Last 2 nights while saugeye fishing we have been catching 2 to 4 crappies each that are suspending in deeper water. we are not targeting these fish, they are hitting saugeye baits! I saw a 15" crappie caught by a saugeye fisherman on Monday. Deeper water may be the ticket with ice thickness and lack of oxygen? All the crappie are 9"or better!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

johnboy111711 said:


> fish at night


Tried it no go


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Fish2Win said:


> Do you have a map of it? How big is the lake?? How thick is the ice??( oxygen ) water clarity?? What depth are you catching the gills?? ( may need to fish higher in the water column


It is Delaware lake in central oh ice is anywhere from 6 to 8". Gills have been in 8' of water holding tight to bottom to a foot off. It's weird because the lake is drawn down close to 5-6' so a lot of the cover is exposed. The only thing I can figure is they are holdin deep but there is not a lot of deep water. It's mostly all consistent. I'll keep hunting


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

icebucketjohn said:


> I'm speculating we're in a transitional period moving from early ice fishing conditions to mid season., weeds dieing out, lower oxygen levels & early forage foods reduced. Consequently, those fish may be on the move from shallow areas to deeper, suspended areas resulting in their feeding habits changing too.
> 
> Adjust your fishing techniques accordingly.


i agree with this. Don't know how much consistent ice coverage you've had, but if your lake has been locked up a while the oxygen is getting depleted and weeds are dying out. The fish may go to being suspended over "deep" water. The weeds may no longer hold them and the bottom few feet of the lake may have no oxygen at all. If I were fishing during day light, I'd walk over the deeper areas of the lake and drop some electronics in to see if there's any marks in the middle or upper areas of the water column. Those crappies may all be hanging out at the exact same depth (rather than being stacked) so you may only register one small line, or perhaps nothing at all. Start jigging high and see if they cruise in.

A lake I fish has a spot over 40' deep that is close to some steep contour changes. Mid day I'll usually check the spot and if they're there, I usually see them in the 12-17 FOW. I also prefer soft plastics and bugs over minnows during the day.

At night, I'll set up in areas that are known feeding areas and see if they'll cruise in. Minnows and plastics work best for me at light change periods and after dark.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Al Linder did a show on ice fishing crappie, they went to the main basin of the lake and punched a 1000 holes, but they have snowmobile and a 10 man crew. Find a deep bay that connects to a main basin. I personally kinda think they transitions from shallow to deep water on a daily basis. I found the suspended ones are hard to catch.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Me and a friend have fished Delaware in the past . Last year we got on for one day and could not move much . The lake was very low last winter due to boat ramp repairs. We did manage a few nice crappie in the old creek channel . Also got nice gills , white bass and cat fish that day . 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

We fished a bunch of different areas today. Not much luck so we went back to the spot where we have been getting the gills. Towards dark the crappie started to move in. Got 5 keepers and almost 30 gills in about 3 hrs. Was pretty nice! One crappie my wife got was pushing 14" and was thick and wide! Wanted to stay after dark but didn't have a lantern. Goin back tomorrow. Ice was 8" to 10" every where we went.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, all you need now is "THE GLOW" you found the pattern.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Got these today. Same spot same setup. Bite was best at midday


----------

